
Google CEO's inner circle: Meet the L Team - taylorbuley
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/16/us-google-idUSTRE7BF1T420111216
======
Nate75Sanders
It's hard to say exactly how much it means, but it's at least interesting to
note that the people that "left the group" are all women and the people added
to the group are all men.

~~~
rachelbythebay
It's almost like there was a big presentation, and all of these people were up
on stage, and there was just one woman. Then it's almost like someone in the
crowd asked about the ratio situation, and to "answer", the CEO threw the
question at the one woman. And then, it's like the fire of a thousand suns
flashed in her eyes.

Oh, wait, it's not just like that. It _is_ that, because it happened.

~~~
slykat
I find this a bit unfair - taking two data points to make a statement about
gender discrimination at Google. Here's another datapoint - Google recently
hired Margo Georgiadis, a female, to the 2nd highest position in Sales - a
historically male function. ([http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/24/margo-
georgiadis-gr...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/24/margo-georgiadis-
groupon-coo-google_n_979254.html))

The top position is taken by Nikesh who is the highest paid executive at
Google. So Margo is definitely one of the highest paid VPs at Google.

How important is this position? Well, the last person, Dennis Woodside, now
handles Motorola. And the guy before him became the CEO of AOL. Also, Margo is
responsible for majority of revenue at Google.

This doesn't prove anything but I just wanted to add another data point to the
discussion.

~~~
rachelbythebay
There are many more data points. I lived it.

These are just the ones which are (finally) getting out to the world.

------
adharmad
Interesting to note that Sergey is not in the L-team. One would expect it
after such a long partnership.

~~~
dbattaglia
It kind of makes sense to me, if he's handling "advanced research" and non-
day-to-day type operations. I think that kind of stuff is important but
probably not the kind of stuff Page is worrying about in those L-team
meetings.

